# VXR-Lovely to VXR-Perfect (Journal).



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ok so this is my journal.

I am 18 just turned in May, 169lbs(76.8kg,12.1stne) and 5'9

I have been traning for the best part of 3 years, seriously for about a year, but very seriously for like 3 months lol.

I am looking to get stronger bigger, and more cut, if thats possible to do all together.

I am currently not trying to do one Pacific [sp?]

I train 5 days a week:

Monday - Chest, Stomach.

Tuesday - Legs, 15 - 25min Cardio.

Wed - Tricep, Bicep.

Thursday - Back, Calves.

Friday - Shoulders, Stomach, Possibility of cardio.

Saturday/Sunday - Rest

Ill write down what i have done each day as i vary a lot.

Diet:

9:30am: 4 Weetabix/ 2 Scrambled eggs, sometimes both With Grape or Orange juice.

12pm: Usually, Chicken breast sandwich, or just a tin of tuna - Trying to cut carbs by not having bread with tuna.

2:20pm: Banana or Apple Before Gym.

2:35pm: Train.

4:30pm: Slimfast.

7:00pm: Dinner, whatever my mum makes usually chicken breast and salad though.

9:00pm: Cup of Tea Usually and weetabix.

12am: Slimfast.

Try to drink minimum of 4 pints of water a day also.

As you can see my diet needs to be improved, but since i have no job and have a car, i have absolutely no money, im going to get some protein powder soon though.

I have one cheat meal every week usually sometimes every 2 weeks, that may include going out and drinking.

Ill get some pictures soon, ill upload i think the only one i have which is not very good in a minute, id also like to hear some feedback, and cheap diet tips, though im a fussy eater lol.

I think that is all. anything i have missed just ask and will be happy to answer.

Be nice, please..


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your progress!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Couple of pics that were taken just because i got me first tattoo lol.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck with your progress!


Thanks very much, am training quite a bit with Cecil atm so am hitting PB's on a daily basis lol.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Okay So Mondays Training..

Bench Press:

2 warm up sets 60kg x 7 and 60kg x 9.

4 Strength sets, 110kg x 6, 120kg x 2, 100kg x 6, 90kg x 7.

Inclinde Dumbells:

27.5kg x 12,

37.5kg x 5,

40kg x 3(NEW PB),

27.5kg x 14 < Didn't expect to do that many.

Cable Flies:

30kg x 10,

35kg x 7(NEW PB),

Drop Set : 35kg x 5, 25kg x 3, 22kg x 2 < Didn't expext to struggle so much lol.

Dumbell Pullover:

27.5kg x 12

37.5Kg x 5 (NEW PB) < First time ive done it lol.

Stomach,

3 sets of cable pull down.

3 sets of um.. when you hold yourself up parrallel to the floor on the pull up bars and twist side to side.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Tuesdays Training..

Squats:

50kg x 9

Put Straps on first time ever

60kg x 9

100kg x 9

120kg x 6

130kg x 4 (NEW PB)

90kg x 12

Lunges:

40kg x 14 (7 each leg)

50kg x 12

55kg x 10 (NEW PB)

40kg x 12

Leg Extension Machine:

70kg x 9

91kg x 8 (NEW PB)

98Kg x 6

Lying Leg Curl

55kg x 11

60kg x 8 (NEW PB)

60kg x 6

Cardio,

15 mins Crosstrainer.

1 minutes 8 - 10 kph

2 minutes 12 - 16 kph

So yeah thats about it so far, will update tomorrow after doing Arms and possibly lower stomach.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well done for starting bro!

looking skinny as always.

and diet needs alot of work!

:lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers for that lol,

and yeah it does a bit.

How can i put a link to this in my banner/signature?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Cheers for that lol,
> 
> and yeah it does a bit.
> 
> How can i put a link to this in my banner/signature?


erm you cant until your a silver member.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

How long do i have to be on here before than?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i think its 3months and 100posts but im not sure


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Long still got over a month to go lol.

Ohh well, If i do okay today i want to try 65kg on e-z curl bar.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah good luck bro, then il have to try 70 lol


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

And you will get about half way up and your arms will snap lol!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Arm Training today...

Tricep:

Cable Pulldown (V - Bar):

60kg x 10

95kg x 9

110kg x 6

95kg x 7

Reverse Cable Pulldown Leant forward: (Should have gone heavier)

95kg x 14

115 x 12

105 x 10

95 x 10

Skull Crushers (E-Z Curl Bar):

35kg x 10

40kg x 7 (NEW PB)

Dropset: 30 x 12, 20 x 14, 15 x 16, 10 x 18, 5 x 20

Bicep:

E-Z Curl:

40kg x 8

60kg x 5 (NEW PB)

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

40kg x 7

Cable Bicep Curl From Each Side:

20kg x 10

30kg x 6

35kg x 6 (NEW PB)

25kg x 7

Seated Dumbell Curl:

17.5kg x 9

20kg x 6

17.5kg x 6

Very hot and tiring day..

3 Pb's not bad though (=


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck with it all.

Your training looks good. Try not to add any more so you are overtraining. Make sure you concentrate on the big 3 exercises. Bench, Deads, Squats.

ITs your diet we need to work on. Im guessing you are limited on how much money you spend on food due to age (please correct me if wrong) so you really need to get the most out of your money

Try something like this:

Meal 1: 50g whey, 75g oatmeal in semi skimmed milk

Meal 2: 1 tin of tuna, jacket potatoe, 10ml olive oil, salad

Pre workout: 50g whey, 50g oats

Post workout: 50g whey, 50g malto (can have 2 bananas instead of malto)

MEal 3: 50g whey, 50g oats (instead of slimfast drink)

Meal 4: Mums dinner - just try and ask for at least 200g of meat with veg and potaoes/rice

Meal 5: Scrambeled eggs on wholemeal toast. At least 4 eggs. Or an omelette

Meal 6: 50g casein protein before bed (if cant afford then have whey)

There is still a lot you can change to the diet i have write but gives you and idea.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well done on the pbs bro. so didnt try 65 on ez bar in the end then. well i got bicep tomorrow so no doubt il show you up! :lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah cheers mate ill be sure to add some things in (=

And yes well due to not having a job is why i cant afford. lol


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> well done on the pbs bro. so didnt try 65 on ez bar in the end then. well i got bicep tomorrow so no doubt il show you up! :lol:


Lol Nope, some guy spotting me tried helping me on the first one so i had to stop and tell him not to ...

Then i didnt need him lol.

Ill Pb on deadlift tomorrow hopefully (=


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yeah cheers mate ill be sure to add some things in (=
> 
> And yes well due to not having a job is why i cant afford. lol


When i was a student I just use to eat tuna sandwiches all day, tuna jacket potatoe (if at a canteen) and loads of eggs. Tuna and eggs are very cheap and a good source of protein


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol Nope, some guy spotting me tried helping me on the first one so i had to stop and tell him not to ...
> 
> Then i didnt need him lol.
> 
> Ill Pb on deadlift tomorrow hopefully (=


aha yeah il do 60 tommorw on curls.

yeah im just going to do 170 again i think that was hard enough!

and i want a vid of my deadlift aswel if you dont mind bro:thumbup1:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> When i was a student I just use to eat tuna sandwiches all day, tuna jacket potatoe (if at a canteen) and loads of eggs. Tuna and eggs are very cheap and a good source of protein


Yes im not a massive fan of jacket potato

But i eat eggs generally every other day. want to start drinking egg whites.

I also have been eating tuna last few weeks, usually 4 cans a week at lunch time, rest of the week chicken.

But trying to cut some carbs out, so not eating tuna with bread, just a small bit of salad cream and a glass of water with it.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> aha yeah il do 60 tommorw on curls.
> 
> yeah im just going to do 170 again i think that was hard enough!
> 
> and i want a vid of my deadlift aswel if you dont mind bro:thumbup1:


Lol yeah man ill have to give you a spot.

And yeah thats cool have to use your phone or camera mines ****.

I want to get a pic of my dead lift not a vid lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol yeah man ill have to give you a spot.
> 
> And yeah thats cool have to use your phone or camera mines ****.
> 
> I want to get a pic of my dead lift not a vid lol.


yeah k il bring my good phone. :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ite cool cheers (=


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

So another journal...just what I needed...whats the Tattoo of...is it your birth date?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> So another journal...just what I needed...whats the Tattoo of...is it your birth date?


you love journals! esspacilly ones with lots of pbs! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> you love journals! esspacilly ones with lots of pbs! :thumb:


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr :cursing:


 :lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yep it is my birthdate, my first tattoo. (=

And its only a little journal lol. Just Need to check when i make PBS lol.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yes im not a massive fan of jacket potato
> 
> But i eat eggs generally every other day. want to start drinking egg whites.
> 
> ...


You will struggle to drink egg whites. Easier to just scramble them and eat quick.

If you want to get big then dont drop the carbs too much. You need them calories to grow.

Try and get your diet around something like i suggested. You will struggle to grow (not initially) with the diet you wrote.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

willsey4 said:


> *You will struggle to drink egg whites*. Easier to just scramble them and eat quick.
> 
> If you want to get big then dont drop the carbs too much. You need them calories to grow.
> 
> Try and get your diet around something like i suggested. You will struggle to grow (not initially) with the diet you wrote.


egg whites taste nice!

they taste just like milk, but got a texture like man juice (im guessing)


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> egg whites taste nice!
> 
> they taste just like milk, but got a texture like man juice (im guessing)


You edited in the "im guessing" bit after!!! lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> You edited in the "im guessing" bit after!!! lol


He's not guessing. :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

sshhh mat! dont tell no one!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah i may aswell try them.

Can't always have scrambled eggs because i don't want the colestorol from the yolk.

I am going up weight nicely at the moment, trading the slimfast for whey soon.

I never used to have a diet and just eat anything, but i started gettign fat, im trying to trim the fat off a bit and then get bigger again.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> i would just love to look like solidcecil one day!


cheers bro!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Editing posts still Cecil?

People been doing that for years, its a little old now lol.

Unless you change it to make it positive about me lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Editing posts still Cecil?
> 
> People been doing that for years, its a little old now lol.
> 
> Unless you change it to make it positive about me lol.


i didnt eddit it, you must have just deleted the post after i quoted it!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I don't think so.

Tomorrow i will have to PB on deadlift (=

I need to take my phone in so i can write down how many reps ive done, because its hard to remember after i have finished how many reps i done on every set.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Tomorrow i will have to PB on deadlift (=
> 
> I need to take my phone in so i can write down how many reps ive done, because its hard to remember after i have finished how many reps i done on every set.


lol as long as you do the same as me you can just copy mine, and just add your weights in.

and i m going to do 170 but if its easier than last week i might try 175. need to get my deadlift up!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

You must try 175!

Its a must!

lol, I want to try 155, maybe 160 lol.

Squat went up 30kg this week.

Deadlift went up 20kg last week.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> You must try 175!
> 
> Its a must!
> 
> ...


haha is it now!

yeah you should try 160.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

If i do what 140 if ill probs try 160 maybe depends how it feels, i was on my limit doing 150 lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> If i do what 140 if ill probs try 160 maybe depends how it feels, i was on my limit doing 150 lol.


so was i on 170 but your making me try 175!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yeah i may aswell try them.
> 
> Can't always have scrambled eggs because i don't want the colestorol from the yolk.


Eat the whole eggs...loads of good stuff in the yolk....you wont get colestorol from yolks....unless you are sittin on ya **** all day....bodybuilders dont need to worry about that...I've said this in loads of threads, its a total myth this colestorol crap...I eat 12 raw eggs a day..and so should you!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Eat the whole eggs...loads of good stuff in the yolk....you wont get colestorol from yolks....unless you are sittin on ya **** all day....bodybuilders dont need to worry about that...I've said this in loads of threads, its a total myth this colestorol crap...I eat 12 raw eggs a day..and so should you!


your well cool ent ya! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> your well cool ent ya! :thumbup1:


at last he notices


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> at last he notices


you ever heard of a little thing called sarcasim?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> you ever heard of a little thing called sarcasim?


No..but I heard of sarcasm :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> No..but I heard of sarcasm :thumb:


i had a feeling you were going to say that!

and did you notice we just take over every thread lol


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> and did you notice we just take over every thread lol


It has to be done...otherwise they'd all die a slow pitiful death...we do them a favour :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well im off in a little bit


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> well im off in a little bit


Ya went off years ago!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

you dont moan though


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> you dont moan though


true....actualy I'm off aswell in a minute..try and get some sleep in this couldron


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yes, i was on my limit on 150 and im trying 155/ 160, so you on your limit at 170 should be 175.

Push your limits.. Will progress..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yes, i was on my limit on 150 and im trying 155/ 160, so you on your limit at 170 should be 175.
> 
> Push your limits.. Will progress..


yeah we shal see.

im off anywasy mate will text ya tomorrow


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Later on mate.

and Ian i do sit on my ass all day lol.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ill post what i did today after dinner.

Dad got me 2 chicken breasts lovely (=


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Back Today..

Deadlift:

60kg x 10

100kg x 9

150kg x 1

155kg x 1 (NEW PB!!)

130kg x 6

100kg x 8

Chin Ups:

14 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight + 7.5kg (NEW PB)

8 x bodyweight + 7.5kg

12 x bodyweight

Seated Row:

70kg x 10

77kg x 9

91kg x 7

98kg x 6 (NEW PB)

Im happy with the 155, be trying 160 next week


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah well done on the pbs bro, you getting your pic up after i spent so long on it?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yep one second


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Sorted. I was rather happy about my pb as you can see.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I took it down because the size and changed it.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

)=

Bump.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> )=
> 
> Bump.


lol no ones looked at mine yet either.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

They growing sick of us? )=


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Militry Press tomorrow, going for a Pb (=

And for Shrugs. (=


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

good luck bro. you will beat me tomorrow!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yes the day our main exercise im stronger at, its a very weird day..


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Shoulders:

Military Press:

30kg x 9

50kg x 7

60kg x 5

70kg x 1 (NEW PB!!)

50kg x 9

45kg x 10

Side Lateral Raise (Single Dumbell):

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10 Switched arms at 7 though then switched back for last 3. (NEW PB!!)

Reverse Peckdeck:

49kg x 20 Didn't think it would be that light..

70kg x 10 (NEW PB!!)

70kg x 8

Upfront Row:

40kg x 11

50kg x 11 (NEW PB!!)

50kg x 7

Shrugs:

100kg x 14

160kg x 6 (NEW PB!!)

140kg x 9

Hit a PB on everything i done lol! It was great.

Only problem is im not hitting personal best on bench press the one thing i want stronger most!

Edit: Calves 3 x 10


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah well done bro. was good.

dont forget we done some calves aswel.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ahh yeah cheers mate, and you wanna go down do some stomach? im bored as ****..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Ahh yeah cheers mate, and you wanna go down do some stomach? im bored as ****..


im bored aswel. go down if you want mate.

what time we going out later?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Probs like 9 again not really sure cousin said he will phone me.

You wanna come them?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Probs like 9 again not really sure cousin said he will phone me.
> 
> You wanna come them?


k you wana go gym then?

and yeah if thats cool mate?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeh man ill just go get ready might take a while lol.


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry to interupt lads  Good lifts mate got a bit to go to catch big bro though !!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers Mate (=

Yeh i know just a bit, Diet has really pushed him above me lol.

I haven't stuck to my diet today either sadly, not well enough, Slight hangover to, just like Cecil im sure lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your very strong mate. especially for your bodyweight. wish i had a good bodyweight to strength ratio, i should be benching 200+ for my bw


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeh its not bad.

Ive only done squats 3 times though.. i used to do them on smith machine,

and ive only done deadlift 3 times, ever...

I want to get strength to weight to 6.0

And Cheers mate (=


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah well done mate, be up with the big boys soon :tongue:

we going about 6 tomorrow yeah?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah man, will be long though training at that time,

3 is always nice and empty.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i know but some of us have got to work!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol yes i know.

When else you working this week?

I wanna go early most days.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i think im working all week bro! will find out tomorrow though


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Just a picture we had taken for a laugh lol...


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ohh all week thats a **** take.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i know.

haha you look bigger than me in that pic!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol i look like im leaning back when im not, thats how bad my back is lol.

Unless i am, swaying from the alcohol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha probs i was quite drunk and so was you!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol yeah pretty much lol.

Where can i get some like cheap but good protein to use instead of slimfast?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/

^^^

the coclate smooth flavour is well nice.

and use my code in my sig to get 5% off bro


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Okay, but i don't like chocolate tried any others?

And Re posting, just for the new page (=


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

erm na i havent but ask on here and people will tell you.

haha i look sh*t in that pic.

and i just been talking to the rachel girl from last night!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol ohh jokes than dans sister?

She has a bf you know... lol!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah.

oh has she, didnt seem like it last night


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol, you do anything after i left or just some more harmless flirting?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Unflavoured ill get that stuff in, then i can just mix it into everything i eat lol.

Ohh and i only spent 14 pound last night... yet had 6 pints or 7 lol, not bad.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol, you do anything after i left or just some more harmless flirting?


il tell ya tomorrow mate, nothing serious though


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Alreet fair enough though.

I want to try 130kg again if i can as i keep ****ing hitting 120 and can't do more i hate not improving on bench.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i only spent like £30 and had about 3pints and 8bottles of cider lol

and yeah k il give you a spot, im going to do 140 again, if i ent too knackered from work


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol ohh man 30 pound, my cousin and his mate bought me a drink you bought 2-3 i bought 2.

Ohh and yeh cool, its annoying though like i do like 4 of 110 it seems like everything is getting stronger and bench is getting weaker...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah £30 is good.

and yeah just try 130 again tomorrow. i think im going to do incline dbs first though tomorrow


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

30 is long man i dont have that kinda money atm.

Ohh right fair enough, no decline?

as i will do db press second.

And yeh ill try 130 need to get it properly.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

lol

yeah il do decline second.

yeah k good luck


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Okay, but i don't like chocolate tried any others?
> 
> And Re posting, just for the new page (=


LOL...like the pic...assuming it was a gay bar :tongue:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah of course it was,

I have another for you to stare at all night long mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i look like i got a black eye in that pic


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Done Chest Today.

Bench Press:

60kg x 9

60kg x 9

130kg x 2 (spotted on the second) ( NEW PB!! )

110kg x 5

100kg x 7

90kg x 9

Incline Dumbell: (Each Arm)

25kg x 8

40kg x 4 ( NEW PB !! )

35kg x 7

30kg x 9

Cable Flies: (on bench)

25kg x 10

35kg x 8

30kg x 8

Cables: (standing)

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

Dropset: 30kg x 10, 20kg x 12.

Then done some abs.

Sit ups on like a decline.

18

8 Slow set

14

Cable Crunches:

65kg x 20

80kg x 10

70kg x 18

Was a good day, feel tired now.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i look like i got a black eye in that pic


Least you don't look chubby lol.

My face has got well chubby, ive already noticed it looks thinner since diet started though lol.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yeah of course it was,
> 
> I have another for you to stare at all night long mate.


Nice pic...why have u edited the pic and replaced your head with a big round smilie...no need to be shy....no one here would ever be critical...


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol, again, harsh.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Couldn't you just keep commenting on my new PB's? lol!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I will mate .130 is amazing for 18


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers mate, Needed Russell on the second rep a bit.

But the First was all me i think lol.

Ive done Deaflift and squat 3 times now, and i still dont think ive pushed my limits, so opefully next week.

160kg deadlift improvement of 5kg.

145 - 150kg Squat ( for 1 ) improvement of 15 - 20kg ( use straps btw )


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i look like i got a black eye in that pic


You also look like you're carrying carpets:lol:

And **** me that's a lot of sets for chest! I only ever do 12 max!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Carrying Carpets lol thats a new one for me.

And yeh is a bit much dont tend to count warn ups though.

so yeh if i cut all warm ups thats dead on 12 lol.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Legs Day Today:

Squats : (Straps on 100kg+)

60kg x 10

100kg x 9

140kg x 3

150kg x 3 (NEW PB !!)

90kg x 14

Front Squats:

40kg x 10

50kg x 12

70kg x 8 ( NEW PB !! )

50kg x 14

Single Leg, Leg extensions:

49 x 10

56 x 6 (NEW PB !!)

42 x 8

Lying Leg Curl:

50 x 10

60 x 8 ( NEW PB !! )

45 x 6 (Controlled)

Really On my limit today on squats, though i was going to collapse lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah well done on your squats bro, was good!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

spose I gotta congratulate you as well...so well done on ya PBs...now make the most of it boys...normal service will be resumed shortly :thumbup1:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol, So tomrrow yes?

As ill be looking to make some Pb's.

And Cheers both of you (=


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Written a bit late what ive done today, will be up in a second.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Arm Training:

Tricep.

Cable Pulldown:

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

105kg x 8

90 x 8

Skull Crushers:

35kg x 10

*40kg x 8 (NEW PB !!)*

Dropset: 30kg x 12, 20kg x 14, 15kg x 16, 10kg x 18, 5kg x 20.

Tricep Press Dumbell: (Behind head)

30kg x 12

*35kg x 10 (NEW PB !!)*

30kg x 10

Bicep:

E - Z Curl:

40kg x 9

*60kg x 5 (No spot, NEW PB !!)*

50kg x 5 (conrtolled)

50kg x 6

Seated DB Curl:

17.5kg x 10 (controlled)

*20kg x 10 (NEW PB !!)*

17.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 10 (very slow)

Cable Curls: (To the middle)

20kg x 18

*35kg x 7 (NEW PB !!)*

30kg x 10


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well done mate nice one! :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers mate, The Arm curls on E - Z curl, i got 60 x 5 last week but i needed a lot of spot then, its a new pb just because i done it alone lol.

Deadlift pb tomorrow. (=


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yep going to try 175 i think going to be hard i wana get 180!

and going to do ez curl aswel


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cool you going for pb on ez curl?

and yeh i wanna try 160 after doing 60 and 100, if i do it well 165..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah will try.

yeah nice mate


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

You need to get dead lift up to 200 soon (=


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Trained Back today.

Deadlift:

100kg x 10

160kg x 1 (NEW PB !!)

140kg x 3

110kg x 7

Weighted Chins:

0kg x 10

7.5kg x 9

7.5kg x 8

10kg x 9 (NEW PB !!)

Bent Over Row:

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 10 (NEW PB !!)

Lat Pulldown: (Behind Head)

63kg x 14

77kg x 7

84kg x 8 (NEW PB !!)

49kg x 14

PB's on everything again, its going good at the moment. Happy with deadlift up another 5kg.

Ordering sample protein powder tonight to (=


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah was good today! well done mate you could have got 165 on DL


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol.

I loved how it almost didnt come up lol.

I am happy with it and cheers, but i doubt id of got 165 lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol.
> 
> I loved how it almost didnt come up lol.
> 
> I am happy with it and cheers, but i doubt id of got 165 lol.


aha still came up easier than my 180!

wont let me upload those pics off my fone either! will try agin tomrrow


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ohhh long man, and allreet.

You coulda done 185 easier than my 165


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a great post, well done on the weights, shame you still can not add it to your signiture, as alot more people would input.

Well done


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeh is a bit shouldnt be too long now.

And thanks very much mate It is nice to have some feedback sometimes lol.

Ill write down what i trained today now..


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Shoulders:

Military Press:

40kg x 12

70kg x 2 (NEW PB !!)

60kg x 7-8 forgot which sorry.

55kg x 9

Smith Machine Shoulder Press: (behind head)

60kg x 14

80kg x 5 (NEW PB !!)

70kg x 8

Lateral Raise Machine:

55kg x 10

65kg x 12 (not sure how that happened)

75kg x 5 (NEW PB !!)

Reverse Peck Deck:

56kg x 12

70kg x 10

84kg x 3 (NEW PB !!)

then straight away droped weight and done 70kg x 4

Shrugs: (Smith Machine)

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

140kg x 14

160kg x 10 (Don't really call it a pb because its smith machine instead of free weights)


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

And a picture from the day before when i done my new pb of 160kg on deadlift, for the people doubting, though i dont think there is anyone looking to even doubt me lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Ok so this is my journal.
> 
> I am 18 just turned in May, 169lbs(76.8kg,12.1stne) and 5'9


Yep the smallest and youngest! :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Congrats on the PB mate, nice lift:thumbup1:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Thanks very much (=

And yep so small.

I like to think im strong for me size though.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Really want to get

180 dead

160 squat

140 bench...


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

You seem motivated enough, I am sure you will hit them


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Hope so yeh.

I have felt it helps training with cecil.

You try harder and always have a proper spotter there.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, I hope so too, I am planning on going training with robsico and a couple of others from here about twice a month at Olympic when I get back from visiting my family.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ohhh cool sounds good.

I was the one that got cecil into weightlifting, we done same college course.

Now hes better than me at almost everything lol.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol, I am a bit scared to be honest, they are massive, and I am sure they will get bored of taking the plates off of the bars so that I can lift it, lol.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

You are only 18/19 though aren't you, and you are massive compared to me.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

im quite impressed with ur strength to body weight ratio.. well done on the pb too.. always a good feeling


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I might come and train with you guys I'm only 19 (almost 20)


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Where are you WRT?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

phosphor said:


> Where are you WRT?


Leeds mate


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol im sure they will be fine they will help you should give you more confidence.

And yes i turned 18 in may... so only 2 months gone.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> im quite impressed with ur strength to body weight ratio.. well done on the pb too.. always a good feeling


Thanks very much mate.

5.75 i think.

And cheers yeh it does feel great, though whilst doing it, it didnt feel to good until i got it fully up lol.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

WRT said:


> I might come and train with you guys I'm only 19 (almost 20)


Cool, your big for 19.

How much you weight and what height?


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

WRT do you come over to Manc much


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Cool, your big for 19.
> 
> How much you weight and what height?


Cheers pal, weigh almost 15 stone and am 5'9"


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

phosphor said:


> WRT do you come over to Manc much


Not really but it's only about an hours drive away!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah you should pop down tom!

would be good to show you up!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

WRT said:


> Cheers pal, weigh almost 15 stone and am 5'9"


My brother was that size before he hurt his shoulder.

5 foot 10, 14 stone 10.

Never done squats or deadlift i dont think, but was benching 160 for about 5 - 6..

But he hasnt done bench for like 7 months, still cant do it properly.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Really want to get
> 
> 180 dead
> 
> ...


well you're not that far off your goal are you..reckon you'll get there in a few weeks if you carry on the way you're going


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Really want to get
> 
> 180 dead
> 
> ...


so you wana be a bit off my lifts then.

:lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Pretty much lol.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

If your bench really is 130 for *2* at that body weight, you're not far off the British U20's record tbh, currently stands at 157.5 for 1 in the 75kg class.

Ever thought about PL'ing?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah i am though right now i dont think i go low enough.

But yeh thought about it.. never put anything into action..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yeah i am though right now i dont think i go low enough.
> 
> But yeh thought about it.. never put anything into action..


yeah you have to bend your arms more than a inch mate


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

And Worst Chest training in about 4 weeks...

Bench Press:

60 x 9

60 x 8

120 x 4 ( 1 spotted quite a lot )

110 x 6 ( 1 spotted quite a lot )

100 x 7

80 x 10

Incline Dumbell:

27.5 x 10

35 x 7

37.5 x 5 (thinking about it now its only 2.5kg off max, felt horrible whilst training though)

27.5 x 8

Decline Bench Press:

60 x 9

80 x 7

70 x 8

Dumbell Flies:

20 x 10

22.5 x 8

22.5 x 6

Worst ive trained in ages, trained alone and much later than usual, didnt like it at all.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

**** it we all have bad sessions, like mine tonight when I was deadlifting 210kg and have now injured myself, so will be out of action for a while:beer:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> And Worst Chest training in about 4 weeks...
> 
> Bench Press:
> 
> ...


aww did ya miss me?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah you have to bend your arms more than a inch mate


Yeh yeh... :whistling:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

WRT said:


> **** it we all have bad sessions, like mine tonight when I was deadlifting 210kg and have now injured myself, so will be out of action for a while:beer:


Unlucky mate sounds kinda bad, but 210 is quality.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> aww did ya miss me?


Yeh didnt hit 1 PB

its a disgrace, i feel nothig spirs me on like when training on my own..


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Squats tomorrow (=


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Didn't have the best day again today )=


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Didn't have the best day again today )=


because i wasnt there?

and post it up then i wana see


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Training: Arms.

Bicep:

E-Z Curl

40 x 9

60 x 4 (spot for the 4th)

50 x 8

50 x 7

40 x 9

Seated Dumbell Curl:

17.5 x 7

20 x 7

20 x 6

12.5 x 12

Concentration Curls:

10 x 20

12.5 x 18 (NEW PB !!)

12.5 x 18

10 x 18

Tricep:

Close Grip Bench Press:

50 x 12

60 x 10

70 x 8

75 x 7 ( NEW PB !! )

Tricep Pulldown:

60 x 14

95 x 10

Reversed

65 x 14

Not the best today..


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> because i wasnt there?
> 
> and post it up then i wana see


Nah coz i train arms on my own anyway dont it...

So i duno why i just ent doing great.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool wasnt that bad mate, still got 2new pbs!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeh i know. Still not the best. Weights stayed at 12.1 thankfully so it looks to have stopped dropping.

I think my lack of sleep is starting o affect me badly now..

I never fall asleep druing the day and did today..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool, well il be back to keep a eye on you next week!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah cool, im not doing squats tomorrow Cba without a proper spot etc.

Ill still do deadlift, try go heavy but not sure.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah k il look back to see how you get on bro.

have a good one


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Will go for 165 if i feel i can..

Try harder tomorrow to hit some pb's.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

just seen your lifts for today & yesterday...I think you're being a bit hard on yourself..seems perfectly respectable weights to me..I'd congratulate you if I was that sort of person...but I'm not


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol Cheers mate,

Maybe i am, its just ive made so many pb's recently i seem to think i can make them everyday lol.

Im not superman after all.. lol far from it.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol Cheers mate,
> 
> Maybe i am, its just ive made so many pb's recently i seem to think i can make them everyday lol.
> 
> * Im not superman after all*.. lol far from it.


No of course not..there cant be 2 of us!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol Cheers mate,
> 
> Maybe i am, its just ive made so many pb's recently i seem to think i can make them everyday lol.
> 
> Im not superman after all.. lol far from it.


think you just hit the nail on the head there. tbh your sessions look pretty solid and you are making good progress. to be hitting pbs every session is tough and i doubt many people expect to achieve that. also the more time you spend in the gym and the bigger/stronger you get pbs soon seem to be few and far between.

so try not to beat yourself up about your last couple of sessions.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers mate.

And yeh ive neglected this last 2 days,

Ill put up my last 2 days of training in a bit.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Ohh yeh and, i got some protein samples, which i liked.

So by next week slimfast will be gone and ill be on protein powder.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Been neglecting this...

So writing my Leg and back now.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Leg Press:

97 x 14

178 x 10

198 x 8

205.5 x 7 ( NEW PB !! )

205.5 x 6

Leg Extension

63 x 10

91 x 8

105 x 5 ( NEW PB !! ))

91 x 7

Lunges

50 x 8

50 x 6

Lying Leg Curl

55 x 9

70 x 5 ( NEW PB !! )

60 x 7

45 x 8 ( Controlled )

Wasn't to bad, didnt do squats because was training alone..


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Back

Deadlift:

60 x 11

100 x 9

140 x 4

150 x 1

120 x 7

Lat Pulldown

70 x 10

91 x 7

98 x 5 ( NEW PB !! )

63 x 10

Lat Pulldown behind head, wider grip:

63 x 15

84 x 8 ( NEW PB !! )

49 x 10 ( Controlled )

Seated Row

56 x 8

^ i started feeling sick at the end had to stop, and couldnt go friday as i felt much much worse, feeling a bit better today.

Ill go train stomach tomorrow.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Can I ask, why did you use slimfast and not protein powder to begin with?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

No money, until i found myprotein it was always to expensive i have no money...

My mum buys slimfast, but is happy 2 pay for this because its only 3 pound more or so.

And slimfast isnt bad, lots of vitamins and 14.6g of protein..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Cool mate, congrats on the PB's you strong bastard!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Thanks very much mate, nice to get some appreciation. (=

Think ill weight myself monday. Don't think im any heavier at the moment though.

Do you have a journal?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No probs mate. I do, not much going on recently though

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60984-wrts-journal.html


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

You look huge, bulky great size.

You have any tips fro anything cheap that i could take to help training?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thanks man, just stick to the basics such as oats, eggs, tins of tuna etc that are cheap if you're on a budget, get some olive oil and throw loads in your shakes for some easy fats/calories and buy some simple carbs like maltodextrin and drink 50-75g of the stuff in a shake with 2 scoops of whey after you've trained. Think that just about covers it!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Alreet cheers for the adivce mate.

Should be better now, coz ill be having protein drinks instead of slimfast twice a day.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

And My general diet has changed to.

Breakfast : Weetabix

Lunch : Tuna Sandwiches

Workout

Post Workout Shake

Dinner : usually pasta and chicken or rice and mince or rice n chicken.

Snack Scrambled egg.

Late night shake.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> And My general diet has changed to.
> 
> Breakfast : Weetabix
> 
> ...


Hey Ben...just seen your diet.. :scared:

I know you have no money mate but its hopeless to be honest....gets some cheap eggs...places like Aldi sell 10 for 98p...have 5 or 6 for breakfast blended with some oats (anything from 50 -100g), handful of nuts...cashew, brazil, walnuts....some fuit (not nececary but adds a nice flavour..I use frozen summer berries)..and a cup of milk...this is what I have every day around 6 am.

You need to eat at least 1 other meal between breakfast and lunch...I have tuna and pasta...but whatever you can get as long as you're having something with the right nutrients.

Then you can have a lunch time meal, then another mid afternoon meal followed by your dinner plus your later snacks.

You can get chicken cheaply from loads of places..direct from a butcher or discount shops like Aldi...if you can't aford fresh...get big bags of frozen chicken breasts from places like Iceland (the shop not the country).

If you are serious about this you are gonna have to find a way to get this stuff or you are not gonna make any significant gains in size....if you don't you may find what will happen is that your strength will go up but your muscles dont appear to get any bigger.

Diet is absolutely vital mate.....YOU HAVE TO CHANGE IT...or all your efforts in the gym are gonna have minimal effect on your appearance :thumbup1:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I can't stand oats though..

And as for a meal between breakfast and lunch, i can't really because i usually wake at 11:30 ish lol so i only have time for 1 meal before i go gym..

I am trying to make it better and better as i go along, will help as i get a job, and i think my sleep doesn't help 4 - 5 in the morning.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VXR-Lovely said:


> I can't stand oats though..
> 
> And as for a meal between breakfast and lunch, i can't really because i usually wake at 11:30 ish lol so i only have time for 1 meal before i go gym..
> 
> I am trying to make it better and better as i go along, will help as i get a job, and i think my sleep doesn't help 4 - 5 in the morning.


if you cant stand oats, buy ultra fine and drink em, takes 2 seconds. You could use weetabix, shredded wheat or meusli instead though..


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

p.s. just seen your lifts, nice one!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> I can't stand oats though..
> 
> And as for a meal between breakfast and lunch, i can't really because i usually wake at 11:30 ish lol so i only have time for 1 meal before i go gym..
> 
> I am trying to make it better and better as i go along, will help as i get a job, and i think my sleep doesn't help 4 - 5 in the morning.


Learn to like oats you pussy....why are you getting up at 11.30...you got some sort of illness.....change your attitude and change your life...or change your life and change your attitude or something like that :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I know i just need to sleep earlier but because i have for so long, im not tired til at least 2am.

Im trying to change it bit by bit getting earlier each day.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> if you cant stand oats, buy ultra fine and drink em, takes 2 seconds. You could use weetabix, shredded wheat or meusli instead though..


Yeh i have weetabix prefer it by far.

And cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I always thaught the 5x5 routine was best for gaining strength, but you've proved that upping the sets and reps can give you good results too. I might switch to a similar routine to yours, see how it goes.

Anyway, good lifts mate.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Yeh its gone well for me (=


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

And Trained Chest Today,

2 Blokes that were doing same things as me called me an animal lol.

Bench:

60kg x 9

60kg x 8

120kg x 5 ( Best ive ever done on 120, but done heavier so its no pb..)

110kg x 6

100kg x 6

80kg x 8

Incline Dumbell:

25kg x 8

40kg x 5 ( NEW PB !! )

35kg x 8

27.5kg x 10

Cable Flies :

25kg x 10

35kg x 7

40kg x 5 or 6 ( Don't remember, either way.. NEW PB !! )

30kg x 8

CGBP Smith:

60kg x 8

80kg x 3


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Arms Today Was nackered at the end.

Bicep:

E - Z Curl:

40 x 9

60 x 6 ( NEW PB !! )

65 x 2 ( NEW new PB !!)

50 x 9

50 x 7

Seated Dumbell Curl:

17.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 5 ( NEW PB !! )

20kg x 6

Cable Curls:

25 x 10

35 x 8

40 x 5 ( NEW PB !! )

Done straight after 40.. 25 x 5

Tricep:

Cable Pulldown:

60 x 24

80 x 10

95 x 8

70 x 8

Leant forward behind head cable pulldown (sorry don't know the proper name):

80 x 12

95 x 10

80 x 8

Was a good day for bicep, bad day for tricep.

Next week ill do tricep before bicep.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Good lifting pal, keep it up!

Nice benching also!!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Thanks very much mate (=


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

strong chest workout mate! looking good


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeh i went as hard as possible on it felt ill afterward..


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Legs Today I had limited time, well i didnt think i did, then my dad called me and reminded me i had to give him a lift... so i didnt get to quite finish.

Squats:

60 x 12

100 x 9

130 x 6

90 x 12

Lunges:

50 x 14

60 x 12 ( NEW PB !! )

40 x 16

Leg Extension:

70 x 9

105 x 6

112 x 4 ( NEW PB !! )

And went straight from that to do 70 x 6.

Lying Leg Curl:

60 x 9

75 x 3 ( NEW PB !! )

Went straight into doing 60 x 3.

30 x 12 ( very slow )

Was Pretty good 3 Pb's! Wanted to do stiff leg dead lift..

And was trying somthing today, which was a 3 rep thing, do 3 reps, slight pause then do 3 more, and just keep going as much as possible, hence why a lot of my stuff is multiples of 3.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Back Today:

Deadlift:

60 x 12

100 x 9

150 x 1

165 x fail )=

150 x 1

120 x 8

100 x 11

Cable Pulldown:

70 x 9

105 x 5 ( NEW PB !! )

91 x 6

70 x 9

Reverse Peck Deck:

56 x 12

70 x 9

63 x 9

Lat Pulldown Behind Head:

70 x 12

84 x 8 ( NEW PB !! )

70 x 9

49 x 12 ( Slow/ Controlled )

Was Pretty good today, Shame about failing 165 though, haven't been training quite as hard since i haven't been going with Russell i don't think.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Missed shoulders, haven't been on the internet much.

Forgot what i did now.

Today done chest:

Bench Press:

60kg x 9

60kg x 9

100kg x 3

120kg x 5 (spotted for last 2)

100kg x 6

90kg x 9

Incline DB:

27.5kg x 9

40kg x 6

35kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

Cable Flies:

25kg x 10

Dropset: 40kg x 4, 30kg x 4

Dropset: 30kg x 6, 20kg x 8

Cable pulldown to the middle, whatever you call it:

25 x 9

35 x 6

20 x 12


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Arms:

Tricep:

Tricep Pulldown:

50 x 12

85 x 9

95 x 6

80 x 9

Skull Crushers:

30 x 10

40 x 9 ( NEW PB !! )

Dropset: 30 x 12, 20 x 14, 15 x 16, 10 x 18, 5 x 20.

DB Behind Head Press: (Dumbell)

30 x 12

30 x 10

Bicep:

E-Z Curl:

30 x 12

50 x 9

60 x 5

50 x 7

50 x 5

Single Arm Cable Curl: ( First time ive done it )

17.5 x 12

27.5 x 12

37.5 x 7

40 x 6 ( PB !! )

Single Arm Machine Curl:

30 x 8

40 x 6 ( NEW PB !! Haven't done since i go my tattoo like 5 weeks ago or 6 )

Was a good day felt nackered afterwards.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done on the weights, chest coming on nicely, great bench press.

How do you find the single arm cable curls, personally I hate them, do not find that I have much freedom, and the cable/handle gets in the way.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

some good strength!

you not training with Russ now? hes not been around much. Have another crack at those deads next week!!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

What happened to this journal


----------

